
Djitsu just released v1.0.25 with full support for standalone pages - elisk
https://www.reddit.com/r/djitsu/comments/gyp2pq/v1025_and_its_huge_render_any_cell_or_any_export/
======
elisk
Awesome for prototyping and learning to code

